# McFly 14mm MTL Squonk RDA (Clone)



## Raindance (10/2/18)

I was looking for something similar to an RM2 MTL squonk RDA to use on the Reo Mini and came across this little gem at The Vape Guy. The McFly 14mm MTL Squonk (only) RDA clone.


This little thing is small. Very small.
It is supplied in a nice sturdy magnetic lid box containing the atty, a allen key for the two additional grub screws, as well as a single replacement for each of the two "O" rings on the atty. One on the base and one on the driptip.

The design of this atty is very well thought out.


A deep juice well houses the two post off centre build deck, allowing for placement of a single coil in the centre of the deck.
This is exclusively a MTL device so post holes are small and by my estimation an 26X32 clapton coil may be the largest diameter wire to fit comfortably. The standard grub screws are for a basic flat screwdriver, my preferred type for this size atty.
The squonk pin is slightly raised from the juice well bottom resulting in less regular need for squonking.
The main body contains a single airflow hole with the crown shaped airflow control ring providing 1mm, 1.25mm, 1.5mm and 1.75mm (rudimentary measurements) airflow choices.
The crown shape of the AFC matches up with the same pattern on the atty body and makes selecting and aligning ones chosen setting very easy. The AFC tightening ring has a "safety rail" top edge protecting lips against any possible heat build up in the atty.
The supplied driptip is 510 diameter for its total length and perfect for a great MTL experience.


The upper portion of the evaporation chamber is dome shaped making for a very small chamber.


Coil placement is basically level with the top of the posts and centre of the build deck. This places the air inlet about two thirds from the top of the coil. Pictured is a 6 wind SS316L 28AEG 2.5ID coil at 0.67Ohm wicked with braided silica wick.
As pictured the coil actually lies within the dome shaped portion of the atomizer body. Make sure to properly test your builds on a short circuit protected platform before using on a mechanical device! 

Performance is phenomenal! With the admission that I am new to MTL, I have searched far and wide for that MTL experience I had pictured in my minds eye. The above build on the second to smallest air hole is just perfect.
Even on the largest air hole, the draw is noticeably restricted. Flavor!, flavor!, Flavor! LOL.

As a person loving a tight but smooth MTL draw I prefer this device above the OL16. In the flavor department I would have to call them even.

In terms of build, this device being a clone, does hide its questionable and shameful lineage very well. Tolerances are tight and threads clean and smooth. Body to building deck fit is very tight and neither of mine have shown any sign of leakage or even sweating at any seams.

Pro's:
Well build
Well designed
Great flavor
Awesome driptip
Retains sufficient juice to eliminate squonking on every few puffs.
I have not over squonked it yet. That air hole is really high up.

Con's:
Small, building it requires good eyesight.

Would I buy it again? Yes and I have.

Regards

P.S. @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/2/18)

McFly?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (10/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> McFly?
> 
> View attachment 121822





Exactly! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/2/18)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 121824
> 
> Exactly! LOL
> 
> Regards


No way! Thats freaking awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Thats awesome @Raindance !
Thanks very much for the detail and the photos
Great writeup

This looks and sounds very good!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/18)

Such a pity it’s squonk (only) @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

awesome packaging take me back to the future.how does it compare to the ol16
@Raindance


----------



## Raindance (10/2/18)

Resistance said:


> awesome packaging take me back to the future.how does it compare to the ol16
> @Raindance


The OL16 is more open in airflow, can do dual coil and restricted Direct Lung hits. Flavor wise both are top of my list.



Paul33 said:


> Such a pity it’s squonk (only) @Raindance


Because it is so small you would have to drip often. with the body or cap being such a tight fit and the driptip not allowing easy dripping through it, this would be a mission. I think this is why squonking was invented. Dripping without the hassle and mess.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

awesomeness.hopefully I will be testing the ol16 clone and squonking soon.but I have modified my RTA's for dripping and I kind of like it except for juice drying out too soon @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/2/18)

.....aaaaaand they out of stock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

if its that good and then it will be in stock sooner than we think


----------

